# Pivot Bit Holder for impact driver



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I am curious about these pivot bit holders such as this.










How much downward pressure is required to say drive a screw with one of these?

I have some situations where I need to drive some screws into a tight corner, and the impact driver is too big/wide to allow it to go vertically down.

I am thinking if these pivot bit holders would work? Can I use an impact driver on one of these and drive screws down vertically when this holder is tilted say 20 to 30 degrees? I am thinking one needs a lot of downward pressure on the screws and how would one do that when the driver is tilted seems more than likely the screws would slip sideways unless the holes are pre-drilled? Do they really work?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's something you would have to try to find out.
I've been using impact drivers for many years and never once have seen a need for an offset like that.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I would rather use a shoe lace and a string before I would buy any dewalt bits. Milwaukee makes what you are looking for, maybe someone will chime in. I use these all the time, best tool ever made


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-Offset-Screwdriver-Right-Angle/dp/B008RKON7G this should work


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Seems gimmicky to me. You will loose torque with any transfer union and at angle too? And from my experience, work things at an angle takes more than practice.

You sure you cannot figure out a straight path to this situation?

I realized today I may have to admit pre-geezer status. Maybe somebody has invented a new way of manipulating the laws of physics.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

In my case it's for installing windows.

These are aluminum windows with holes already drilled. The holes are very close to the glass, like 3/8".

I put up the window, square and shim it, mark the hole locations through the holes. Then I took the window back out. Then I used a hammer drill with a Tapcon bit to drill through the buck, all the way down to the concrete block. The thick red line in the sketch below is where the holes are. Very close to the glass.










Once all the holes were drilled, I will put the window back up, then I need to drive some 3" Tapcon screws through these holes. My impact driver is too fat for a straight drive.

Now since the holes are predrilled, I can use a rachet with a PH#3 bit and manually screw those in. Just that I need to do 8 screws per window and I have 8 windows to do. Trying to make my job a bit easier.

I know I can cheat and drill at an angle, I just didn't want to do that.

I have other applications such as screwing down some boards in cabinets where the holes are too close to the inside cabinet walls.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

I have those, a "gee, that looks neat!", impulse purchase.

They are a PITA.....the way they're constructed makes the whole contraption want to snap back straight, effectively making them nothing more than a socket on a short extension. The collar near the end spins, so in order to keep the bits on a angle you need to physically hold that collar while the drill/driver spins.

I've not used them in an impact, only a drill.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

let me clarify, this tool does not hold up all that well, holds up better than the others that make it. Buy it at the big box and save the receipt and package. These are not a gimmick, it is just a great deal of stress on the gearing involved. Door and window guys all have this tool in their box, there is no other.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the pivoting drivers are junk.. ive tried a couple differnt types.. once the anvil kicks in the shock from the anvil action just causes the bit to come out of the screw head or the socket ot come off.. the fixed right angle by milwaukee is the one to get


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-49-...hment/dp/B000BYEJ02/ref=pd_rhf_pe_s_cp_1_697Y


----------

